# Goodbye my Meeshka-girl



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Goodbye, my sweet, sweet Meeshka. :'( I found out on Saturday that my sister had to put her dog down a few days after Xmas. Meeshka was in bad health and hadn't gotten used to the new puppy that my sister rescued in late December 2008 and then her behavior got really bad after my sister had her twin boys. My sister did wonders with Meeshka. Meeshka did so well in my sister's care, that my sister was approached to have Meeshka play the part of Little Orphan Annie's dog, Sandy, in the local production of "Annie" a few years back. Meeshka was a German Shepherd/Golden Retriever mix that my sister got in 2002 when Meeshka was 3. She also had a birth defect in that her rear leg was three inches shorter than the other. She also had an injury from being tossed out of a moving car as a puppy that never healed right. The vet at the Pasadena Humane Society told my sister that Meeshka probably wouldn't make it past 8 years old. She would have been 11 in March. I'll miss you, Meeshka, but I take comfort in knowing that you are pain free now that you have crossed the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry that was necessary, Renee'.  At that age, our pets are members of the family. Bless her; I'm sure she was well loved and had a happy life, despite her injuries as a pup. She outlived all expectations; good for her. I'm sure she is whole and running free at the Bridge, and is surrounded by limitless love. God bless.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Meeshka sounds like she was beauitful inside, as well as out. Godspeed over the Bridge.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I know it's been awhile since I made this post,. While searching through Catster for my kitties pages, I saw that there was a link for Dogster. I searched for Meeshka and found her Dogster page. It has her bio on it and it looks like I was wrong about some of the stuff I posted about her.

Check out my beautiful Rainbow Bridge canine niece on Dogster. Meeshka's Dogster page


----------

